# Wax Sealing



## Rodolphe01 (23/3/11)

I'm interested to know where people who wax seal their bottles get their wax from, and for how much? 

Only place I can seem to find sealing wax is plasdene, but they have $100 minimum order and costs ~$30 for a 850g block. Waaaaaaay more than I need. Ebay seems to have smaller quantities of envelope sealing wax, but seems relatively expensive.

I was thinking of maybe using bees wax as it is fairly soft? I used regular wax on a fews bottle a little while ago to see how it goes, too brittle etc as I suspected it would be.

I want to seal up a few bottles of stout and leave them somewhere and forget about them for a few years maybe


----------



## mintsauce (23/3/11)

I heard wax crayon's mixed with Glue sticks


----------



## Milky11111 (23/3/11)

I'd love to hear how you go mate, this sounds like a great idea for when fancy bottles are needed.


----------



## vykuza (23/3/11)

I've seen it done with excellent results from bees wax (check ebay candlemaking suppliers) and crayons for the colour.

Edit: dental floss was used for the string wrapped around the neck so you can zip it open.


----------



## adryargument (23/3/11)

Waxed bottles... hmmm...
Plasdene may be an option, if you can grab a few people for a $100 buy.
Heck, i wouldnt mind 300-500g's.


----------



## wrath (23/3/11)

Would the wax used for wax stamp type seals work or is this too hard? Can get it in small sticks from most stationery type shops.


----------



## Strange Brew (23/3/11)

New Directions Australia

I don't think these guys have minimum order quantites. $33 for 600g and then courier on top of that. Unless you're planning a trip to Sydney.


----------



## pcmfisher (23/3/11)

cheese wax?


----------



## Howlingdog (23/3/11)

pcmfisher said:


> cheese wax?




http://shop.cheeselinks.com.au/Cheese-Wax-c15/


----------



## Silo Ted (23/3/11)

Ghetto version as mentioned earlier in this thread. 


http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/hot-glue-b...eriment-127485/


----------



## barls (23/3/11)

got mine for more beer. its the same as cheese wax from what ive heard.


----------



## QldKev (23/3/11)

I've got plenty of wax in my ears, I'll sell it


----------



## rob2263 (23/3/11)

Attached link, these guys may be an option for you. Also have the colour pigment dye chips.

http://www.naturalcandlesupply.com.au/


----------



## stuchambers (23/3/11)

I used some bees wax to bottle mead it worked well and leaves a nice honey smell too.
The bloke I bought it off said to dip the bottle into ice cold water immediately after coating that is supposed to make the wax shinny.





Cheers Stu


----------



## pdilley (23/3/11)

I use beeswax as I have bees and an endless supply. The prices for a kilo of beeswax from a bee supplier will be very inexpensive compared to the prices being bandied around here for LHBS/wine wax. You can also try to hit up your local beekeeping club if you find no joy searching online beekeeping suppliers.

Cheers
Brewer Pete


----------



## Rodolphe01 (24/3/11)

I pulled the trigger on beeswax, got it through ebay so probably paid too much ($20/kg inc. postage), but it's easier than tracking down a bee club.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jayahhdee (25/5/12)

Used the ghetto method mentioned above tonight on a few bottles as a trial and am thrilled with the results.

I did a few different test with it and found adding some tea candles helped decrease the strength of the glue when dried and cooled.

I will be using this on anything special or anything I intend on aging for an period of time from now on.


----------

